# Computer Overclocks Itself!



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello, I recently tried to change the speed of my RAM from 800 Mhz to 1066Mhz but that resulted in a huge temperature increase of my CPU (from 45C idle to 60C idle) so I put it back to 800. However, now when I look at my real time HT bus, it changes somewhat randomly! It will go from 200 to 210 or down to 195, resulting in some drastic changes to CPU speeds. This in turn leads to higher CPU temperatures, and the only way I can seem to stop it is if I use ASUS AI gear and gear it down to medium performance, but that doesn't stop it all the time. Currently, its idling at about 54C, way too hot for barely being used! My system specs are as follows:

AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition
Wintec AMPX 4GB 1066 RAM
640 GB SATA Hard drive
Two 8800GTS 640MB graphics cards
ASUS M3N72-D Mobo
Corsair 750W Power Supply

I don't know why this is happening and was wondering if anyone knew why. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you sure your pc isn't just throtlling down?

when a pc isn't doing much it will lower it's speed and whne it is being pushed it will go up..

or are you sure you haven't increased the FSB? which what you do when overclocking.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I have everything on their default speed. I checked the bios and the HT was at 200. I'm going to reset my bios and see what happens. I have recently adjusted the voltage to my cpu from 1.4V to about 1.2. I know its kind of low, but when I did it my cpu idles at 50, and I don't see any noticeable performance or stability impact. I don't know why the HT would be increasing, but I know I'm not trying to overclock my system at the moment.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Rogueninja said:


> Well, I have everything on their default speed. I checked the bios and the HT was at 200. I'm going to reset my bios and see what happens. I have recently adjusted the voltage to my cpu from 1.4V to about 1.2. I know its kind of low, but when I did it my cpu idles at 50, and I don't see any noticeable performance or stability impact. I don't know why the HT would be increasing, but I know I'm not trying to overclock my system at the moment.


why are you messing with the voltage if your not overclocking?


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

I changed the voltage so that the CPU temperature would go down. I had it set to auto, but that made the voltage at 1.4, which was giving me some high idling temps. I changed it to 1.2 to decrease the temperature.
I think in part it may have something to do with my HSF. I don't think I correctly installed it, so I ordered some Arctic Silver 5 and am going to reinstall the HSF.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it has something to do with your lowering the voltage. When it's on auto the computer will set the voltage to what it needs, and if it needs 1.4V then it needs 1.4V. Insufficient power could be causing the processor's speed to vary. I suggest putting it back on auto, as well as any other BIOS hardware settings unless you plan to overclock. At the least put it at 1.35V.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Well the changing FSB happened when it was on auto, and when I set the voltages down it lowered the temperature. I'm not so much concerned about the speed other than that when its high it gets hotter. I wouldn't be as worried if it wasn't so hot It may have always done this, but now since it idles at 55C when its on auto, I don't want it going any faster. I think it has to do with my Heatsink and Fan setup, I think I put too much paste, but that's why I lowered the voltage.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What EXACTLY have you changed in BIOS? Everything, please.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, let me try to remember.

I disabled ASUS Expressgate
I changed CPU voltage to 1.2625
I changed something like CPU NB to 1.2625 (should this stay on auto?)
I disabled MyLogo (so it shows POST)
I disabled Hybrid Support (for onboard GPU)
and thats about it

I can check to verify and find any other changes.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Everything else is either set to auto or I haven't changed.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

NB should definitely stay on auto, that may be contributing to the problem. I would see if that fixes it, if not try the CPU on 1.20V and on 1.30V--either you're running the CPU at too high a voltage and it's unstable or it's too low and it's unstable. I'm not sure though, since it's supposed to run at anywhere from 1.2 to 1.3V, so you're right in the nominal safety zone. If that doesn't fix it then try the AS5, just remember to clean off the old thermal paste/pad with *90+%* isopropyl alcohol and a lint free rag (coffee filters work).


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok I will set NB back to auto, I already am going to apply the AS5 so when that arrives I will, and see if I can turn the giant heatpipe tower sideways so it doesn't block off half my RAM slots. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

and to verify Isopropyl will remove a sillicon based paste right?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

It sounds like a HSF issue. Just load optimized defaults in bios and hold off making any changes until you have reapplied thermal paste and get the temps. down.

Yes, Use ~90% isopropyl alcohol to remove old paste.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok thanks guys, this has been a good learning experience. I'll keep the voltage what its at for now, it seems to be stable, and when I get the paste I'll put it back to auto.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't use the ASUS AI gear software it's pants.

I always buy ASUS motherboards but would never dream of using their software. Your always best doing changes manually when you know what they are.


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

Rogueninja said:


> I changed the voltage so that the CPU temperature would go down. I had it set to auto, but that made the voltage at 1.4, which was giving me some high idling temps. I changed it to 1.2 to decrease the temperature.
> I think in part it may have something to do with my HSF. I don't think I correctly installed it, so I ordered some Arctic Silver 5 and am going to reinstall the HSF.


no need to mess with voltage settings within the BIOS when all you have to do is go to 'power settings' and select 'power saver' or 'balanced mode'. This automaticaly lowers the voltage to the CPU.


----------



## Rogueninja (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, the AC5 has dropped degrees by a whopping 12 degrees Celcius, so I think my worries are over.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good, I'm glad we got that sorted out. Stock thermal grease and pads are hit and miss, so it's always better to go for the AS5 when you can. Anyway, glad it's working now. :grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its amazing what properly applied paste can do. If you put too much on it insulates the heat, if you don't put enough on the cpu gets too hot but do it just right and youll get good heat dissapation.


----------

